# Please help with my mods gone wrong



## Adam86 (Nov 20, 2013)

Just seen this on audi forums and had to share!

http://m.audiforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80267&styleid=4  :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh that's gotta be a windup, surely :? :?


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

This pops up every now and again.

I remember first reading this on a vauxhall forum a few years ago lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Adam86 (Nov 20, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Oh that's gotta be a windup, surely :? :?


Must be but did make me laugh!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Still funny :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

